# The truth



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Had the pleasure of throwing Tommy's 13ft 8 to 12. I threw a 6 oz bank sinker with an Akios reel 656ctm the mag control set at half, Suffix 17lb line throwing against a head wind of aprox.15 mpr . Using the down position of the reel seat I came close to the bottom of the spool.I would say its the easiest rod to load and cast I have ever used. About a week ago I ground casted the same rod with a 5 1/4 oz sinker and had abt the same results. In my opinion this rod will probably be 5 to 8 oz rod . What else could you ask for? I am a 78 yr old former tournament caster and long time surf caster. I live in Cape Hatteras NC and borrowed the demonistrator from Joe Moore in Buxton. I will be glad to answer any questions Believe me this is the truth.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

william1 said:


> Had the pleasure of throwing Tommy's 13ft 8 to 12. I threw a 6 oz bank sinker with an Akios reel 656ctm the mag control set at half, Suffix 17lb line throwing against a head wind of aprox.15 mpr . Using the down position of the reel seat I came close to the bottom of the spool.I would say its the easiest rod to load and cast I have ever used. About a week ago I ground casted the same rod with a 5 1/4 oz sinker and had abt the same results. In my opinion this rod will probably be 5 to 8 oz rod . What else could you ask for? I am a 78 yr old former tournament caster and long time surf caster. I live in Cape Hatteras NC and borrowed the demonstrator from Joe Moore in Buxton. I will be glad to answer any questions Believe me this is the truth.


Well, first off, I see you'll need the 666 size reel or larger to still have a "reserve" of line on the spool with to fish a fish . . . You don't sound very "former" to me, especially after almost dumping the reel . . . LOL !

Merry Christmas !


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words. Merry Christmas to you Dave. As you know its an entirely different story with bait on .


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry, but the truth about what?


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I borrow it for a day after the 27th? Will be in Frisco. Just kidding about the borrowing but I would love to try a cast or two with it. I have been trying to go to Rod Father in Hampton to try one out but life has conspired against me.....


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

The reason I posted is , people that are looking for an ideal utility rod this may be the ticket. Tommy said that he threw over 700 feet with a 5oz . If an old fart like me can do what I posted, think of the potential this rod has with a younger person . Im just trying to be helpful and this is just my opinion. Wish I could help you out Alex, perhaps when you get to Hatteras youll look up Joe Moore in Buxton.Merry Xmas.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

William,

Thanks for posting your results. 

I have indeed cast in excess of 700' using the CPS 13' 8-12 and a 6 oz sinker (tournament style cast), 600 feet with 8 oz (hatteras cast) and well over 300 with 13 oz....  The rod is designed to throw heavy weights a long way and it does so very well. One of the great things about the rod is how well it handles the heavy payloads and does so with less stress on your body than most other heavers out there. 

The rod is rated at 8-12 and will handle more. That being said, in the hands of an experienced caster, 5-8 oz can be thrown a VERY long way with this rod.

Again, thanks to William for posting his results. GREAT casting, for any age... 

Tommy


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks Tommy I owe it all to you Merry Christmas Thats what surprised me about that rod to say the least I was intimated. I said to myself I'll break my back. I was pleasantly supprised.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

sorry, Joe Moore lives in Avon


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Redbucket - The truth is that Tommy designs some very good rods that can be used by all age groups with good casting techniques.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

RocknReds said:


> Redbucket - The truth is that Tommy designs some very good rods that can be used by all age groups with good casting techniques.


Ahh okay, but I already knew that! Have yet to hear anything bad about Tommy's CPS rods.


----------



## Linker lover (Mar 25, 2013)

How much would one of these rods cost?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just click on the link at the top of the page... 

Tommy


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Redbucket no fishing rod is built for everyone . The only way you can tell is to try it. I will say that on our beach there is a solid representation of Tommys products.


----------

